# Where can I get an empty beer keg?



## Zee Deveel

For clean and jerks.

Any ideas?


----------



## solidcecil

a pub


----------



## solidcecil

or beer suplyer


----------



## Lou

Ebay?????


----------



## big silver back

I'm looking for a full one, you can have it after i finished!!!!


----------



## ArZo

Go to the back of any pub/club and there will be hundreds :thumb:

As for the full ones,Go to your nearest brewer and there will be thousands haha


----------



## Slamdog

you might have trouble cos they are aluminium.... and worth a fortune. all the breweries keep a tight inventory of them.


----------



## solidcecil

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Beer-keg-aluminium-Fosters-type-connector_W0QQitemZ140361491628QQcmdZViewItemQQptZHome_Brew?hash=item20ae3264ac

only 99p


----------



## Slamdog

solidcecil said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Beer-keg-aluminium-Fosters-type-connector_W0QQitemZ140361491628QQcmdZViewItemQQptZHome_Brew?hash=item20ae3264ac
> 
> only 99p


the ally alone is worth at least 10 times that....


----------



## Zee Deveel

Lou said:


> Ebay?????


I'll keep looking!



ArZo said:


> Go to the back of any pub/club and there will be hundreds :thumb:


You're suggestion I nick one from a pub? lol



solidcecil said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Beer-keg-aluminium-Fosters-type-connector_W0QQitemZ140361491628QQcmdZViewItemQQptZHome_Brew?hash=item20ae3264ac
> 
> only 99p


It's in Durham, pick up only. :/ Thanks for looking though!



Slamdog said:


> the ally alone is worth at least 10 times that....


That's a point, my brother works for a scrap metal company. I'll see if he can get one!


----------



## fat-tony71

Very hard to get hold of. Pubs guard them, worth loads as scrap. could try your local for an old one. what area you in?


----------



## treb92

Ask some hoods to nick one and give it you when its empty.


----------



## Zee Deveel

fat-tony71 said:


> Very hard to get hold of. Pubs guard them, worth loads as scrap. could try your local for an old one. what area you in?


Bristol


----------



## Guest

See if you can find any local independent brewery's, therell be a couple in your area. Give them a ring, ask to buy an old keg, if you want one, £10-15 isnt the end of the world.

PS, im having that one from Durham! lol


----------



## Guest

A one with a postage option. Looks brand new.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Beer-barrel_W0QQitemZ270490877505QQcmdZViewItemQQptZHome_Brew?hash=item3efa833e41


----------



## big silver back

Just wondering why you would want an empty one to train with? They are really light mate


----------



## tjwilkie

big silver back said:


> Just wondering why you would want an empty one to train with? They are really light mate


could always fill it with sand


----------



## siovrhyl

come to rhyl they just leave the barrels outside at the back of the pub there must be thousands here we got 5 in our gym


----------



## Guest

big silver back said:


> Just wondering why you would want an empty one to train with? They are really light mate


Thats what i was thinking..


----------



## Themanabolic

siovrhyl said:


> come to rhyl they just leave the barrels outside at the back of the pub there must be thousands here we got 5 in our gym


Or liverpool - there is always loads outside the augustus john pub by the uni. :thumb:


----------



## Zee Deveel

big silver back said:


> Just wondering why you would want an empty one to train with? They are really light mate


Lol well you fill it up. I just don't want one that's full of beer!

It's to incorporate into my circuit training for sport / martial arts. You will it with water and clean and jerk it. The water sloshes around in side giving a more "realistic" strength workout than using a barbell.

siovrhyl - Maybe I can find somewhere more local that does the same thing!


----------



## WillOdling

They're worth f*ck all scrap probably bout 30p each


----------



## fat-tony71

Zee Deveel said:


> Bristol


Shame your not closer to Nottingham, I have a spare you could have.


----------

